# Network Optimization



## abojabl (9 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخوه الكرام 
السلام عليكم
رايكم شنو نخلي في جزء من هذه النتدي الرائع لمناقشه 
Optimization in mobile nework
هذه العلم مش سهل خالص تعالو نبدا نحاول نتلم فيه ونرفع مواد وبرامج علي الاقل نبداء نشتغل فيه وننمي برامج لعالمنا الاسلامي اولا ولوطنا العربي ثانا لانو معظم البرامج اذا لم اقل جلها تاتي من الخارج 
نحاول نبد نتعلم ,ننمي ,ننفذ!!!!
ولكم الشكر اجزله




نرجو التثيت


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (10 أكتوبر 2010)

توكل على الله و نحن معك


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (11 أكتوبر 2010)

اممممم 
تصحيح
و نحن معك متابعون 
عشان ما تفهمني غلط و تفكرني حأضيف حاجة


----------



## EE-mohammed (14 أكتوبر 2010)

في أي شركة اتصالات فيه قسم عن Optimization وهو احلا قسم بشكل عام
وضيفت القسم هذا هو تحسين اداء الشبكة يعني فيه بعض المناطق فيها التغطية ممتازة ولكن فيه بعضها التغطيه وسط وفيه بعضها التغطية تكون سيئة بشكل عام هم الي يحلون مشاكل الابراج يعني اذا ما يسوي handover 
اذا فيه call dropped او call blocked 
طبعا نفس القسم هذا فيه يكون drive test يطلع من الشركة معه لاب توب وجولات و GPS لعمل ال test


----------



## eng-sawsan (15 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا يا اخ EE-mohammed على المعلومة المفيدة وياريت اي عضو عندو معلومة يضيفها وتبقى بداية للنقاش في باقي وظائف مهندس الاتصالات في شركات الاتصالات النقالة تحديدا ​ومشكورين​


----------



## saad arab (20 أكتوبر 2010)

اساتذتي الكرام اخواني الزملاء انا طالب هندسة اتصالات سنة ثالثة وندرس مادة
Network Optimization ارجوا من الزملاء افادتي 
وشكرا


----------



## Umit Hurmuzlu (29 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم....أنا مهندس Network optimization في أحد شركات الاتصالات في العراق, وخبرتي 3سنوات في هذا المجال...و ياريت يخصص جزء من هذا المنتدى لهذا المجال


----------



## HSPA (30 ديسمبر 2010)

معاكم علي قول ابو بدر متابعين


----------



## happyyyy88 (22 يناير 2011)

alsalamo 3alikom....i'm RNO enginner we 7elo gedan el topic da yareet nbda2 we isa ana m3akoooo


----------



## ahmed2samir (5 فبراير 2011)

الموضوع فعلا حلو جدا وياريت لو اي حد عنده حاجه عن الموضوع ده يرفعها لأني بجد محتاجها


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (5 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم 

ليتك يا أخي رفعت لنا ملفات تشرح لنا هذا التخصص و نستفيد منها

و أتمنى من الإخوة أصحاب الخبرة أن يفيدونا بخبراتهم في هذا المجال

أنا شخصيا ليست لدي أي خبرة في هذا المجال لكن سمعت أن الـ Optimization يعتبر حلقة وصل بين فريق مهندسي تشغيل الشبكة Network Operations و فريق مهندسي التخطيط Network Planning و فريق مهندسي الهندسة و التصميم Network Design and Engineering
لا أدري ما مدى صحة أو دقة هذا الكلام و آمل الإفادة و شكرا


----------

